# poop scoop for disabled owners.



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can buy poop scoops designed for disabled users? I would need something long so I don't have to bend and something with an easy scoop mechanism as I have a weak arm....your homemade solutions if you have any are welcome as well as shop bought products.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I have never used one but I did see this on petplanet a few months ago.

Poop Grabber Scoop on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk

It has one really good review and one mediocre, so may be worth a shot?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

There's better one than that on Amazon ..hang on a sec


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

This is longest to be done from mobility scooter without needing to bend (I've got one)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handiscoop-...822&sr=8-3&keywords=long+handled+poop+scooper


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I use a horse poop scooper, one with the long handled rake. I find I do not have to bend at all and it is easy to use - but not something you could take on a walk, more for clearing your garden.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> This is longest to be done from mobility scooter without needing to bend (I've got one)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handiscoop-...822&sr=8-3&keywords=long+handled+poop+scooper


That looks to be easy...how do you find it to use?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> That looks to be easy...how do you find it to use?


well I have Ataxia which affects my co-ordination so to be honest managing to hit the right key first time when keyboard is in front of me is a challenge most days! ....but I can manage it so if you don't have co-ordination issues you'll probably find it easy to use!

I hook my little finger between the loop that keeps the ends closed to unhook it and basically lining it up with the poop on the floor is the biggest challenge for me as I get an intention tremor, it really depends what your disability is. How is your co-ordination and arm strength? ..and whether you have anything like jerky movements, stiff arms and/or a tremor to cope with too?

With a normal full range of movement in arms/hands I would think it would be relatively easy if your back and bending is more the problem than your arms/hands?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

For as long as I have owned Duke you have been able to get a long handled poo scoop at any pet shop. At the time the scoop itself was very big, I assumed they were for the giant breeds.

I have just seen the links other posters have uploaded. These are the ones I mean.


----------

